
Scientists uncover mechanism that stabilizes fusion plasmas - rch
https://phys.org/news/2018-07-zigzags-scientists-uncover-mechanism-stabilizes.html
======
ryanmercer
Always take what you read on phys.org with a massive grain of salt, they often
report 'news' with radical breakthroughs that are often taken out of context
or reported about with minimal information and lots of speculation.

They have good articles occasionally but they churn out a lot of non-news too.

------
rch
Magnetic flux pumping in 3D nonlinear magnetohydrodynamic simulations

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.06672](https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.06672)

